# Looking for some help deciding on monitors for a TRIPLE monitor setup



## sikhness (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey guys, wondering if some people wanna give me some advice on a triple monitor setup. Im planning on running a MSI Gaming Edition GTX 780 3GB with a Intel i7-4790k and 16GB RAM for a new gaming/software development PC. For my monitors, I want to run 3 in a typical side by side setup with the 2 on the end curved inwards. Im looking to spend about 200 per moniter, but ill dip over that if its a steal or a really good value. With this setup, im looking to game on all 3 (5760x1080) most likely. This will only be fore a few games like maybe skyrim on med settings or racing/simulation games. for the most part ill be gaming on a single monitor. One requirement I have is bezel width. I want the black space in between the monitors to be very thin. Another key factor im looking into is whether or not a 60hz monitor is good for me with what im planning to do. A good brand ive been seeing is ASUS or maybe even a samsung. Btw, im looking between 22-25 inchs. And i live in Canada as well.

TLR;

Triple monitor setup
Running on a GTX 780
$200~ per
some games i want to run on all 3 at once but not all of them and probably not at max settings
60Hz good enough?
Bezel width.
Live in Canada

Here are some options I came up with:

ASUS VN248h-p: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236335
ASUS VN247h-p: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236307
ASUS MX239h: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236310&cm_re=mx239h-_-24-236-310-_-Product

I really like the 239h, the bezel seems almost non-existent. bit out of my price range, so probably only if they go on sale.

HOMYGOD: http://rog.asus.com/324842014/gamin...ilable-july-g-sync-144hz-wqhd-gaming-monitor/

this is literally THE PERFECT MONITOR. looks DEADLY, 1ms response time, 144Hz, small bezels and 27inch. too bad it costs more for 1 of these than my budget for all 3 monitors


----------



## theXguns (Jul 1, 2014)

hey sikhness I want to buy new PC so I was trying to buy one of these Samsung T22C350ND 60hz 1080p 21.5inch Monitor
Acer GN246HL 144hz 60hz 1080p 24inch Monitor


----------



## sikhness (Jul 1, 2014)

theXguns said:


> hey sikhness I want to buy new PC so I was trying to buy one of these Samsung T22C350ND 60hz 1080p 21.5inch Monitor
> Acer GN246HL 144hz 60hz 1080p 24inch Monitor


 The bezel size is huge.... if your looking for a single monitor sure, but for a multi-monitor setup, it wouldnt look very nice.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2014)

sikhness said:


> Hey guys, wondering if some people wanna give me some advice on a triple monitor setup. Im planning on running a MSI Gaming Edition GTX 780 3GB with a Intel i7-4790k and 16GB RAM for a new gaming/software development PC. For my monitors, I want to run 3 in a typical side by side setup with the 2 on the end curved inwards. Im looking to spend about 200 per moniter, but ill dip over that if its a steal or a really good value. With this setup, im looking to game on all 3 (5760x1080) most likely. This will only be fore a few games like maybe skyrim on med settings or racing/simulation games. for the most part ill be gaming on a single monitor. One requirement I have is bezel width. I want the black space in between the monitors to be very thin. Another key factor im looking into is whether or not a 60hz monitor is good for me with what im planning to do. A good brand ive been seeing is ASUS or maybe even a samsung. Btw, im looking between 22-25 inchs. And i live in Canada as well.
> 
> TLR;
> 
> ...



Dell:

Pricing might be steep but awesome monitors. Tiny bezel, IPS, etc.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=860-BBCG


----------



## theXguns (Jul 1, 2014)

sorry my bad 

U can look in the youtube for that write "3 monitor setup guild" or "how to setup 3 monitor"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2014)

theXguns said:


> sorry my bad
> 
> U can look in the youtube for that write "3 monitor setup guild" or "how to setup 3 monitor"



I am sure he knows how to do that. He is just looking for monitors to actually be able too.


----------



## sikhness (Jul 1, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dell:
> 
> Pricing might be steep but awesome monitors. Tiny bezel, IPS, etc.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=860-BBCG


 Yeah I did have that exact monitor in mind, price is a little high but the main issue I had with it was the 8ms response time. Im looking for 5ms or under. Other than that, its perfect really.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2014)

sikhness said:


> Yeah I did have that exact monitor in mind, price is a little high but the main issue I had with it was the 8ms response time. Im looking for 5ms or under. Other than that, its perfect really.



I dont think the 8ms response time will be much of an issue, and thats kind of what you will get with good IPS panel.


----------

